# ترانيم قناة الشفاء



## moheb52 (18 أبريل 2009)

الاخوه الاحباء
كل عام وانتم بخير المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام
ارجو وضع بعض من الترانيم التى تذاع على قناة الشفاء وكذا اوركسترا الشموع لانها رائعه ومعزيه جدا
اخوكم محب مرقس مصر


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2009)

*ياريت تضع طلبك فى موضوع طلبات الترانيم المثبت 
ومتنساش تقول اسامى الترانيم المطلوبة ولاى فريق 
يغلق 
سلام ونعمه 
*​


----------

